# htaccess -> ForceType geht nicht...



## BFreakout (28. August 2006)

Hallo@all,

ich habe bei mir eine .htaccess Datei angelegt mit folgenden Zeilen:


```
<files index> 
  ForceType application/x-httpd-php 
</files>
```

es soll meine http://www.homepage.de/index.php?LINK=home so aufrufbar machen http://www.homepage.de/index/home

damit die Page Suchmaschinen freundlicher wird... aber irgendwie haut es nicht hin... es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "404 Seite nicht gefunden".

ich habe es auch nach dem Beispiel versucht:
http://www.drweb.de/suchmaschinen/suchmaschinen-urls.shtml

viele Grüße

BFreakout


----------



## Flex (28. August 2006)

Hm, die Lösung ist mir nicht wirklich bekannt, da genau für diesen Fall mod_rewrite entwickelt wurde.
http://www.modrewrite.de/mod_rewrite.apache.module.phtml


----------



## BFreakout (29. August 2006)

das ist ja das Problem... mod_rewrite wird glaub ich nicht von Strato unterstützt...

es sollte doch anders auch gehen?!


----------

